# Stables & Land - How Much Rent?



## Mystified (27 December 2012)

Hi I am considering renting out my Stable Yard next year and I wondered what the going rate was?

I have 4 large wooden stables
Tack Room
Hard Standing/Yard Area x 2 for turnout in inclement weather
45m x 25m Arena fibre sand & rubber
Good selection of Jumps& Fillers

3 Post & Rail Paddocks totaling 3.5 acres (Each just over an acre)

Small fenced skinny paddock

5 acre field with large double bay stone barn and yard area with adjoining field shelter and 2 storage lean-to's.

Good outriding.


----------



## webble (27 December 2012)

This will vary in different areas of the country but I would say £450-600 a month. Is there electricity and water?


----------



## Mystified (27 December 2012)

Yes has water and electricity


----------



## Gwena (27 December 2012)

I'll take it!  Sounds lovely.  I would say £20 per stable per week each stable having half acre = £320 /month.  Plus £10 per acre / week grazing. Ish! As a way to get a general figure.


----------



## AmeliaVDW (27 December 2012)

Ohhh why aren;t you near me!

£25 per week per stable so £400 pcm. Although this does depend on the yards location as like webble has said, you could easily ask for more if near a town/city or excellent hacking etc..


----------



## Tiffany (27 December 2012)

Mystified said:



			Hi I am considering renting out my Stable Yard next year and I wondered what the going rate was?

I have 4 large wooden stables
Tack Room
Hard Standing/Yard Area x 2 for turnout in inclement weather
45m x 25m Arena fibre sand & rubber
Good selection of Jumps& Fillers

3 Post & Rail Paddocks totaling 3.5 acres (Each just over an acre)

Small fenced skinny paddock

5 acre field with large double bay stone barn and yard area with adjoining field shelter and 2 storage lean-to's.

Good outriding.
		
Click to expand...

What a shame you are in Somerset, I know someone looking in the Derbyshire area and your facilities sound ideal.


----------



## PennyJ (27 December 2012)

You might want to consider limiting the future tenant (whoever they may be) to a set  number of horses/ponies you will allow on the yard.  Otherwise you could end up with the place completely trashed...


----------



## ribbons (27 December 2012)

A lot more than £400 per month. 
£25 per box per week is average livery cost with all the agro of other liveries to put up with.
What you are offering is plenty of land stables and additional buildings for someone to have sole use. Worth so much more than average livery costs. 
I'd say about £800 per month.


----------



## Zerotolerance (28 December 2012)

I rent just inside the M25 in Kent, an expensive area.  I pay £700 per cal month (inc elec and water) for yard of 9 stables (5 good, 2 okay, 2 tatty), about 12 acres, loads of storage, school small but great surface. 1 mile hack down quiet lane to fab off road riding (free).  
I previously paid £600 for 8 stable (4 good, 4 tatty) annex on large yard with very restricted turnout, but use of huge school (not the best surface) and walker, average hacking, in similar area.   
In my experience the suggestion of £800 is way over the top unless you're in an even more expensive area.


----------



## marmalade76 (28 December 2012)

Wish you were near me, I could just do with something like that


----------



## Shutterbug (28 December 2012)

Ship the whole lot to Scotland and I will take it for £400 pcm


----------



## ameeyal (28 December 2012)

I rent a yard out, i charge £320 a month, but it has less acrege and no manage. so i think you could ask for £450 a month.


----------



## MadJ (29 December 2012)

Before we bought our own place 5 years ago we rented a private yard. We had 4 boxes, storage area for hay and equipment, 4 acres of grazing, 8 acre private woodland to ride through and use of the owners 60x20 all weather school with a full set of showjumps for £500 pcm.
I'd happily pay that again as it was lovely to have my own space, the owners were fabulous and felt it was value for money.
That was in Wilts.


----------



## Mystified (30 December 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for your replies it has confirmed pretty much what I had thought £400-£500.

I think I will get in a local estate agent to value it for me and talk about contracts as I built the yard myself about 4 years ago so it is in excellent condition and in a very nice location.

I want to rent it to someone who is going to take care of it.


----------



## Highlands (30 December 2012)

Excellent value!


----------



## Coop (31 December 2012)

I would happily pay £500.


----------

